# Nismo GT-R going for laptime at the Ring



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Interesting dump valve/compressor stall noises too.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Definitely more open filters on it to create that noise. Can't wait to find out the time it does!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

He's knows he's going the wrong way, right?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like it's running plenty of boost.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> He's knows he's going the wrong way, right?


What are you talking about?

Update from Dale, apparently they are very pleased with themselves and champagne and photos abound.
I wonder how close they have got to the £1M hypercars currently setting laptimes there!

To be honest anything significantly better than the 7:18 claimed for the 2013 would be mindblowing.

I wonder if this goes against Mizuno-san's policy of only quoting times for the base model?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting, thanks for posting David. 

Do you know if that rear spoiler is signed off yet?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> Interesting, thanks for posting David.
> 
> Do you know if that rear spoiler is signed off yet?


If they're going for record laps rather than just testing, my guess is virtually everything is at production spec.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> What are you talking about?


I got disorientated lol


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I think this is definitely the Nismo GT-R being tested around the Ring. Whether it is the finished article or not we will have to wait a while to find out.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I think this is definitely the Nismo GT-R being tested around the Ring. Whether it is the finished article or not we will have to wait a while to find out.


Er, yes it is the Nismo GT-R! Where did anybody say it wasn't?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Is there an official release date? Not that I Would want to downgrade from a Litchfield stage 5 LoL


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Er, yes it is the Nismo GT-R! Where did anybody say it wasn't?


Er, nobody said it wasn't, just that Nissan are also testing the MY14 at the moment and that car has been disguised as well.

I am sure you will update us all when you get the press release David.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Looking forward to this. I wonder what it's putting out and if they offer the aero and performance upgrades over time


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> Is there an official release date? Not that I Would want to downgrade from a Litchfield stage 5 LoL


Oh well.......let's wait and see but we may all be surprised. They like to lay a marker on Porsche as we know don't we ;-)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> To be honest anything significantly better than the 7:18 claimed for the 2013 would be mindblowing.


I think we could be in for a significant category if champers is out. Prepare to be mind blown I suspect.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> Is there an official release date? Not that I Would want to downgrade from a Litchfield stage 5 LoL


Except it'll still be tunable, but probably have better aero and other things than a stock GT-R.
So it'll be able to make it go faster in the real world/track.

That's real aero designed using lots of money by Nissan, rather than some guy in a shed that makes a huge wing to make cars look cool.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Oh well.......let's wait and see but we may all be surprised. They like to lay a marker on Porsche as we know don't we ;-)


You can't be talking 918/6:54??


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Naranja said:


> You can't be talking 918/6:54??


I am saying nothing at all ;-) Mmmmm champagne.

Seriously lots of sites have lots of theories over the past month but I would be disappointed if after Nismo got their hands on it they didn't pop something a bit special.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> You can't be talking 918/6:54??


I think that would be beyond the possibility of physics, even for Nissan! :chuckle:

Remember we are talking about a car that probably has not much more than 600hp, less than a 100kg lighter (best guess) and on road tyres.

Breaking below 7:10 would indeed be champagne-worthy and most likely what they were aiming for.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I think that would be beyond the possibility of physics, even for Nissan! :chuckle:
> 
> Remember we are talking about a car that probably has not much more than 600hp, less than a 100kg lighter (best guess) and on road tyres.
> 
> Breaking below 7:10 would indeed be champagne-worthy and most likely what they were aiming for.


You're quite right, I should take no notice of that Roger. And the Aero wouldn't make that much difference at the 'Ring.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Naranja said:


> You're quite right, I should take no notice of that Roger. And the Aero wouldn't make that much difference at the 'Ring.


Yep just ignore me haha. Let's wait for the figures! 

Based on assumptions David and the motoring press have made then yes 7.10 would be exceptional.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I think that would be beyond the possibility of physics, even for Nissan! :chuckle:
> 
> Remember we are talking about a car that probably has not much more than 600hp, less than a 100kg lighter (best guess) and on road tyres.
> 
> Breaking below 7:10 would indeed be champagne-worthy and most likely what they were aiming for.


Physics - bah I spit on you (I feel a bit of Monty Python Holy grail today).

You are quite right - based on that figure 7.10 would be a great time.


----------



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

i need that sound in my life, someone mentioned open filters?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

the problem with this car is. Would you buy one or just go to Litchifield/SVM and get something even better.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

If you have the money, the obvious answer is to buy one and then take it to your tuner of choice for further improvements!

There's little doubt it will be a better base car to work with, albeit substantially more expensive.

Assuming some engine hardware changes have been made, e.g. turbos/injectors/rods?, then a simple remap alone would make this car very, very quick.

If the question is, can Litchfield or SVM make a much faster car than a stock Nismo for the same price, then the answer is obviously, yes!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> If you have the money, the obvious answer is to buy one and then take it to your tuner of choice for further improvements!
> 
> There's little doubt it will be a better base car to work with, albeit substantially more expensive.
> 
> ...


If you have the money you will want the exclusivity IMO


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> If you have the money you will want the exclusivity IMO


disagree,

you have to have money and the inclination.

I know many with money who would shun exclusivity in favour of value for money - it's often why they have the money - unless you are talking rich enough not to care about throwing it away.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> disagree,
> 
> you have to have money and the inclination.
> 
> I know many with money who would shun exclusivity in favour of value for money - it's often why they have the money - unless you are talking rich enough not to care about throwing it away.


I agree it isn't a catch all, I was more thinking towards the later of what you said


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It also depends on how you measure "value for money".
I don't know how much an R34 Nismo Z-Tune cost new for example, but my guess is, it's held its value better than a standard R34.

Not that the Nismo GT-R is as special or will be as limited an edition, but you get my drift.

People often say Apple iPhones are overpriced, but I've always managed to sell my 2 year old used model for about the same as what a new one with subsidy has cost me. Try doing that with a 2 year old Samsung!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> It also depends on how you measure "value for money".
> I don't know how much an R34 Nismo Z-Tune cost new for example, but my guess is, it's held its value better than a standard R34.
> 
> Not that the Nismo GT-R is as special or will be as limited an edition, but you get my drift.
> ...


It does depend on how different it is and what performance it has. If Nissan were to restrict RHD models and it is as good as we are told it might be, then after initial drops, the values would hold and possibly go up beyond what they will be new. It would take a few years for for this to happen, but it is a possibility.

Also consider what is happening to Porsche 991 prices, as they are plummeting with the dealers offering substantial discounts on stock cars. Even the Turbo S commands a healthy discount and that is before it has even been launched!

No one will say what the Nismo GT-R will cost and no one would be brave enough to say that it will hold it's value in todays market, and I agree 100% with Adamantium's last post regarding money, inclination and potential exclusivity.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Well let just look at how many spec-v were sold. Not many.

When you go to a good tuner you can be more exclusive. I think people who want exclusivity and have lots of money will go for an F12 or aventador type car.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Impossible said:


> the problem with this car is. Would you buy one or just go to Litchifield/SVM and get something even better.


Been my argument all along !!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Impossible said:


> Well let just look at how many spec-v were sold. Not many.
> 
> When you go to a good tuner you can be more exclusive. I think people who want exclusivity and have lots of money will go for an F12 or aventador type car.


Yep, the Spec V was the biggest white elephant ever from Nissan, the only advantage it had over a standard car was the colour !!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds great on the video.

I think they could sell a significantly re-engineered car for mega bucks; there is enough cache on the car these days.

Sadly, I don't think Mrs Z would sanction mega bucks....

Anyway I did spot a track pack car , 7k miles, less than a year old at £50k something iirc. Glad I didn't take that hit


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like an old school RS turbo escort with all that turbo chatter, awesome 


Chris


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

The intake/ turbo chatter sounds good but the rest of it still sounds like a Dyson!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Gonna hijack and not ashamed 

Listen to this and if the nerdy Yank gets on ya t*ts go to 3.59

Datsun 240Z: Time For Tea? - PistonHeads

I will have another one day !!!!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Good hijack..........well presented!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rumours about a 7:10 being hit. And possibly by my mate and yours, Michael Krumm!

Our souces have informed us…on Nismo GT-R ??????????????GT-R??


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Great new video of more testing.
First car with low rear spoiler has two pax...





Protegimus


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

That wrap is awesome man!!! But the howling dog wants out!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome vid thanks


----------

